#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-02
<lenky> indicator的功能全部好了
<lenky> 虚拟键盘还没做,之前讨论说暂不做.另外,在ubantu下用起来还是有一些问题:面板偶尔显示不完全(很久之前的问题)
<ypwong> lenky, 哪个面板？候选词的？
<ypwong> happyaron, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<JackYu> happyaron,  there are many bugs in Youker-assistant 0.1.5, so we should upgrade to 0.1.6 before beta 1.
<JackYu> happyaron, I filed a bug to upgrade, would you help to review? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/+bug/1219875
<happyaron> JackYu: have you got 0.1.6 released?
<JackYu> happyaron, yes, just this night:)
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> thanks
<JackYu> happyaron, 0.1.5在最新的daily iso中有个apt引用问题，导致后台启动时运行出错，所以必须得升级到0.1.6, 否则基本不可用。。。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 了解了
<JackYu> happyaron, 你review之后能否找人upload一下，谢谢。
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<JackYu> 计划这周四下午在CCN Lib与搜狗输入法继续沟通，你看Canonical这边哪些同事能去呢？
<JackYu> 我等下发个email出来。
<JackYu> ypwong, email已发，你看一下怎么安排。
<ypwong>  JackYu ok
<JackYu> happyaron, 你review之后能否找人upload一下，谢谢。我看seb128比较忙，估计找dholbach比较好。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-03
<smartboyhw> ypwong, do you want the upgrade tests enabled for Beta 1?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, jackyu or maclin to make the call
<smartboyhw> ypwong, sure
 * smartboyhw waits for JackYu to come back
<smartboyhw> maclin, do you guys want upgrade tests for Beta 1?
<maclin> smartboyhw, yes, we are writing testcases for youker-assistant and other features.
<smartboyhw> maclin, OK, I will add the upgrade tests for you
<smartboyhw> DONE
<smartboyhw> Though I am surprised that there are Ubuntukylin upgrade tests for 12.04 -.-
 * smartboyhw has removed that
<smartboyhw> maclin, you can start upgrading tests now
<maclin> smartboyhw, thanks, we will do it:)
<happyaron> FJKong: 你咋又上来了？
<FJKong> happyaron: 我网不好，老断线重连
<happyaron> ...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-04
<ypwong> FJKong, ping
<FJKong> ypwong: pong
<ypwong> FJKong, 有看到 lenky 的 email 吗
<ypwong> lenky, 配置那部份估计要用多久？
<FJKong> i see his email
<JackYu> ypwong, 我建议配置那部分暂时不考虑，先去parse原来的配置比较好。毕竟时间不多了。
<ypwong> JackYu, 如果不用做最好了
<maclin> 我也没有搞明白为什么一定要自己配置？
<JackYu> ypwong, 做应该还是要做的，但最好到十月份。
<ypwong> lenky 再详细说一下配置的必要性
<lenky> 看majun的邮件 其实只有与面板显示相关的部分配置（比如横/竖排）需要弄
<JackYu> ypwong, maclin：自己做一个肯定是最好，以后可以增加一些我们需要的配置信息。
<ypwong> ic
<lenky> 其他配置 比如候选词个数什么的 这些都是主程序的配置 不用也不能移出来
<JackYu> 是的。
<ypwong> 看来可以暂时往后放一放
<JackYu> 恩，等Beta2之后再说。
<maclin> 横排/竖排原来配置里面没有？
<lenky> 有 在class-ui里
<JackYu> Beta2之前应该全力围绕现有qim-panel 的测试完善和入库。
<lenky> 属于原来界面的配置 但csslayer要我另外搞 不要去parse这个旧的
<ypwong> lenky, 他希望每个 panel 都可以独立配置？
<lenky> 嗯 应该是
<ypwong> 也有道理
<JackYu> 同时，我们也要说清楚，qim-panel替换kim-panel，用户能有什么好处？
<lenky> 后续还有皮肤啊 什么的 与界面相关的配置 都是独立出来的
<JackYu> 是的，这样独立出来肯定是最好。
<ypwong> 目前默认皮肤是什么进度？
<lenky> 好处的话 需要搞得支持搜狗的皮肤 貌似就是比较好的好处了 这样用户可以随意安装自己喜欢的搜狗皮肤
<lenky> 没有皮肤
<lenky> 哈哈
<ypwong> 能在beta2前做默认皮肤吗？
<JackYu> 应该没问题，这周的重点先把皮肤做出来。
<FJKong> 我刚重启电脑了
<JackYu> FJKong, 你的“大”电脑:)
<FJKong> JackYu: 换了一个还是这么大的
<JackYu> 呵呵，有力气。
<FJKong> lenky: 那个配置需要这个版本就改掉？
<FJKong> 我觉得下个版本改可能比较好一点
<ypwong> FJKong, 嗯，的确可以往后放
<jzheng> FJKong and lenky, how much effort will we need to do that?
<FJKong> ypwong:
<jzheng> FJKong and lenky, can we first have an estimate about the work effort? e.g. how many personal-days
<jzheng> hello~~~~, my questions scared all of you?
<ypwong> lol
<ypwong> 感觉不用很多
<ypwong> 不过集中精力入库，估计有小 bug 要修
<jzheng> ok,
<FJKong> 皮肤这块估计会比较花时间
<FJKong> ypwong: 我们是先自己做一套皮肤还是上来就按照搜狗皮肤做？
<ypwong> 先一套默认的
<jzheng> 兄弟们，我们能不能先把每一项工作列出来，然后给出一个大概的时间？
<jzheng> 一套默认的皮肤，如果来做，需要多长时间？
<FJKong> 我现在不太清楚的是究竟哪些地方需要换图片
<FJKong> 光一个输入提示栏和icon？
<jzheng> lenky, ypwong: do you know?
<lenky> 我看还是直接支持搜狗皮肤吧
<FJKong> 因为我门现在没有像sougou那样弄一个status bar的东西 所以那一块就没必要做了
<jzheng> FJKong, 说的对，我觉得，不是所有的搜狗皮肤我们都需要吧？
<FJKong> 我现在去下一套皮肤看看
<jzheng> 其实，我们现在就一个输入提示栏需要皮肤？
<FJKong> jzheng: I think so
<lenky> 不要的就不要 取我们用得到的那个面板图片
<lenky> 做皮肤需要几方面工作：
<lenky> 	1,由美工设计13.10皮肤，和搜狗一样就行了，
<lenky> 	2,看皮肤如何写代码支持，具体到qt实现细节，csslayer昨天说道可以用QDeclarativeImageProvider类。
<lenky> 	3,需要研究搜狗皮肤包格式。
<jzheng> #1, 可能需要 JackYu来安排。
<jzheng> #2, 我看到 lenky你已经开始做了？
<lenky> 还没做呢
<JackYu> 我的建议是先做与fcitx一致的皮肤，再考虑与搜狗皮肤兼容
<jzheng> #3，让 FJKong看看？
<lenky> 那就要先研究小企鹅之前的皮肤包
<jzheng> ok,
<jzheng> ypwong, 你的意见呢？
<FJKong> lenky: 我打算看一下搜狗皮肤，关于皮肤实现
<ypwong> sorry, in meeting
<lenky> 小企鹅之前的皮肤包 都是它那个class-ui界面的皮肤包
<JackYu> 是的，我们毕竟是在fcitx上做工作，一上来就换成搜狗皮肤格式，不太合适。
<jzheng> 恩，ok，那 lenky先花一点时间看看？
<lenky> 那要看一下小企鹅之前的皮肤包
<FJKong> 那个皮肤实现可以用setStyleSheet
<jzheng> lenky, ok, 那大概什么时候能知道我们需要多少工作量？
<JackYu> 是的，那就是1）我来安排，2）lenky先看，3）JFKong先看看fcitx的皮肤包格式。
<lenky> jackyu，好
<lenky> 我先配合kobe把包弄好
<FJKong> lenky: packaging?
<jzheng> lenky, 多谢，那我们可以在你研究完以后再讨论下一步能做，
<jzheng> FJKong, 你那边什么时候能有一个结果出来？
<FJKong> jzheng: fcitx皮肤包风格？
<FJKong> jzheng: 还是搜狗皮肤
<jzheng> FJKong, 按 Jack说的，先fcitx的吧，不是全部实现，是一个大概的实现，和工作量评估。
<jzheng> FJKong, 等研究完fcitx原有的，然后再说搜狗，
<jzheng> 一步一步来，
<JackYu> 刚才掉线了。
<jzheng> <FJKong> lenky: packaging?
<jzheng> <jzheng> lenky, 多谢，那我们可以在你研究完以后再讨论下一步能做，
<jzheng>  FJKong, 你那边什么时候能有一个结果出来？
<jzheng> <FJKong> jzheng: fcitx皮肤包风格？
<jzheng>  jzheng: 还是搜狗皮肤
<jzheng> <jzheng> FJKong, 按 Jack说的，先fcitx的吧，不是全部实现，是一个大概的实现，和工作量评估。
<jzheng> --> JackYu (~jack@119.39.124.239) has joined #ubuntukylin-devel
<jzheng> JackYu, see above
<JackYu> jzheng, 是的，按照上次讨论的结论，搜狗皮肤的兼容应该是happyaron负责。
<FJKong> 那我现在就去看看fcitx皮肤
<jzheng> JackYu, 是，
<jzheng> FJKong, thanks!
<JackYu> 前三项任务是计划在13.10 Beta2之前搞定（共8项任务:)).
<JackYu> 好的，我们争取这周末能将皮肤搞定。还要留一些时间出来QA和试用。
<jzheng> JackYu, ok
<jzheng> 那下午，或者明天，我们再讨论一下，看看什么进展和问题。
<jzheng> FJKong, 怎么样？
<FJKong> JackYu: 我建议增加可以配置字体大小的功能,我觉得默认稍微小点
<FJKong> jzheng: 我ok
<FJKong> ：q
<JackYu> jzheng, OK. 下午正好有例会，咱们可以再细化一下。
<JackYu> FJKong，OK
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<JackYu> ypwong, did you send out the agenda?
<ypwong> JackYu, just sent
<JackYu> ypwong, I updated the mailing list of NUDt
<JackYu> ypwong, I did not got the agenda:(,
<JackYu> 麻烦重发一下？
<ypwong> JackYu, check again?
<happyaron> lenky: ping
<lenky> 在
<happyaron> lenky: 需要fcitx打哪些补丁？
<lenky> 就是最新两个
<lenky> 还一个 貌似是有问题 csslayer还没回我
<happyaron> lenky: 依赖以前的什么commit么？
<happyaron> 还是可以直接cherry-pick
<lenky> 不依赖吧 就是才提了两个patch
<lenky> 很简单的
<lenky> 不过我额外做的ubuntu13.10分支 暂时也不依赖
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> lenky: 如果补丁很少应该可以推进去的
<happyaron> lenky: 要是依赖一堆补丁就不好说了。
<ypwong> JackYu, 邮件列表更新的 email 是什么时候发给我的，没看到。
<JackYu> ypwong, sanbu@ubuntukylin.com
<JackYu> 这是我们整个部门的邮件列表。
<ypwong> JackYu,  加上这个就行？
<JackYu> ypwong, yes, 把原来的去掉。
<JackYu> ypwong, 以前的列表里面有一部分同事已经调整了，不在我们部门; 有些新加入的同事又不在里面。
<FJKong> JackYu: 刚你说的皮肤连接在那儿 我看看
<maclin> FJKong，在UK论坛上有链接：http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2538&highlight=%C6%A4%B7%F4
<maclin> 这个是几个还不错的皮肤，你可以参考一下:)
<maclin> 还有网友转的一个皮肤定制的：http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3923&highlight=%C6%A4%B7%F4
<FJKong> maclin: 好的
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong: Not exactly good results in the ISO QA Tracker for UbuntuKylin, eh?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, testing
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yep:(
<happyaron> JackYu: needs sponsor 的bug是我来开还是你来开？
<JackYu> happyaron, 需要我来开bug不？
<happyaron> JackYu: 好啊
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, will do it soon.
<happyaron> thx
<JackYu> happyaron, I just filed the packaging bug at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1220660
<JackYu> happyaron, please check email, I updated one wallpaper.
<happyaron> JackYu: got it, thanks!
<JackYu> happyaron, I updated the photo into the branch:)
<happyaron> JackYu: please revert it
<happyaron> JackYu: images must be optimized for size before included, or the package will be too large
<JackYu> happyaron, 我调整了分辨率，你看是否合适？
<happyaron> JackYu: 一般不用调整分辨率
<happyaron> 等我来更新吧
<FJKong> lenky: 你博客的评论系统太坑了
<FJKong> lenky: :)
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 那你回头直接覆盖掉。。。
<JackYu> FJKong, seems lenky is offline.
<FJKong> JackYu: 好吧 每啥大事儿 就是去他blog提交了好几遍评论才上去
<JackYu> FJKong, :)
<FJKong> http://lenky.info/2013/09/01/%E5%AE%9E%E7%8E%B0irc%E5%BF%AB%E9%80%9F%E5%8F%91%E5%9B%BE/#respond
<happyaron> JackYu: 我把壁纸更新了
<happyaron> 1.7M
<JackYu> happyaron, 好啊，那你直接提交最新的tar ball到bug上。
<JackYu> 是不是要过了beta1才能upload了？
<happyaron> 不清楚
<smartboyhw> happyaron, JackYu you don't want to respin just because of an artwork change
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 传新包和respin没关系
<smartboyhw> happyaron, you can still upload, it just is blocked:P
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 这也没关系 :)
<smartboyhw> happyaron, why?
<JackYu> 是的，应该是暂时block，到Beta1以后
<happyaron> smartboyhw: why what?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, why it has no relation to JackYu's question:P
<happyaron> smartboyhw: it has no relation to your question, :)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: but the package can be made available to installation as soon as it's published to archive.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, that's not a question:P
<happyaron> smartboyhw: the generation process needs clear dependency to pull in a package, so new packages won't affect iso generation.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, you guys are still not using seeds aren't you?
<happyaron> smartboyhw: no.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, hmm
<happyaron> will switch to seeds for 1404
<smartboyhw> happyaron, good:P
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-05
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong you guys ready for 13.10 Beta 1 release?
<smartboyhw> BTW, I'm not expecting you to fail every single testcase with one bug;P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, isn't that bug a common one?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I'm sorry, I mean failing one testcase when there's only a bug reported against it
<smartboyhw> And every one of the testcases:P
<ypwong> guess jackyu is having dinner
<ypwong> smartboyhw, I think the bugs are not serious enough to hold the release
<smartboyhw> ypwong, then good:)
<smartboyhw> Then you shouldn't fail all the testcases:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, should i change them? :P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, if I am one of the members of the Ubuntu Release Team, I will surely be asking why are you doing this. But you guys marked the images ready, so no need
<smartboyhw> Next time, please know that failing a testcase means it can't be executed under any circumstances
<smartboyhw> (i.e., it failed to install completely)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, but testcase like "Ubuntu Kylin Fcitx Tests" surely has failed
<smartboyhw> ypwong, how about installations?
<smartboyhw> I mean, for application testcases, I agree
<JackYu> smartboyhow, ypwong, I'm back:).
<smartboyhw> Welcome back JackYu :)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, ok, so the correct way is to mark it as "Passed", but still fill in the bug number
<JackYu> I think so.
<ypwong> seems no way to turn a Failed test case back to Passed?
 * ypwong is not particularly fond of the iso tracker UI
<JackYu> I could not open the qa URL, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds
<JackYu> smartboyhw, you can?
<JackYu> ypwong, I think we improve this next time, not this time:)
<ypwong> JackYu, I can open the url
<ypwong> yeah
<JackYu> ypwong, seems something with our network. but we can open other url normally.
<ypwong> that's weird
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I can't:P
<smartboyhw> JackYu, maclin ypwong BTW, Beta 1 block is off
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yes, I see:)
<JackYu> Wiky, hi
<Wiky> hi
<smartboyhw> ypwong, can you mention the UbuntuKylin-related bugs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1310-beta-1-ReleaseNote ?
<smartboyhw> There is a section of UbuntuKylin bugs waiting to be filled in
<smartboyhw> JackYu, can you mention the UbuntuKylin-related bugs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1310-beta1-ReleaseNote ?
<smartboyhw> There is a section for UbuntuKylin bugs waiting to be filled in
<JackYu> smartboyhw, sure, malcin and jiaowen will do it.
<JackYu> thanks.
<maclin> smartboyhw, the upgrade of image did not take effect. In fact we can not find the upgrade options in the testcase
<smartboyhw> maclin, heh!/
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> maclin, ah, it broke for Ubuntu Studio too:P
<smartboyhw> And Kubuntu I think
<smartboyhw> (Basically, everyone?
<smartboyhw> maclin, http://launchpad.net/bugs/1220986
<smartboyhw> This is the bug we reported for Ubuntu Studio
<maclin> the upgrade(image) is to update during installation?
<smartboyhw> maclin, yes
<smartboyhw> Basically, at the select whether you want guided or manual partitioning page
<maclin> smartboyhw, yes, we face the same problem
<smartboyhw> maclin, uh hum
<happyaron> JackYu: ubuntukylin-wallpapers uploaded
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
<maclin> smartboyhw, I ever think the upgrade(image) is to do the upgrade from internet during installation...
<smartboyhw> maclin, no it isn't
<smartboyhw> maclin, the internet one is the one without the (image)-.-
<maclin> smartboyhw, I just got it:P
<smartboyhw> maclin, heh
<maclin> I am doing the test with 13.10 image to upgrade installed 13.04
<smartboyhw> maclin, OK
<maclin> smartboyhw, the upgrade option is disabled!
<smartboyhw> maclin, ?
<smartboyhw> Did you check that there's only ONE Ubuntu 13.04 in your system?
<maclin> yes, only one 13.04 installed, I do the test in VirtualBox
<smartboyhw> maclin, hmm
<smartboyhw> maclin, can you tell xnox that
<maclin> smartboyhw, ok
<smartboyhw> JackYu, is your network censored? -.
<smartboyhw> -.-
<JackYu> smartboyhw, should not be this reason:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-06
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, hi，如果UK默认wallpaper放到wallpapers这个包的话，如何生效为默认壁纸呢？是否还是需要通过default-settings来设置？
<ypwong> JackYu, 13.04 的时候是怎么做的？
<JackYu> 在default-settings package中指定。
<ypwong> JackYu, 是放在 default-settings 包？
<JackYu> 是的
<ypwong> JackYu, 一个做法是默认壁纸不放在 wallpaper 包，照样放在 default-settings
<JackYu> 呵呵，是的。
<JackYu> 看看Aron有没有其它的建议。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我还真不知ubuntu是如何设置成默认的。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 那就先还是用老办法，放到default-settings中了:)
<smartboyhw> happyaron, JackYu maclin ypwong Congratulations on your Beta 1 release (and shouldn't you change the topic of the channel?)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yes we should
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks. 也有你的贡献:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, heh, I only contribute experiences and suggestions:P
<smartboyhw> Not actual work
<JackYu> smartboyhw, that's also great contribution.
<JackYu> ypwong, 好像我没有修改topic的权限。。。
<JackYu> 麻烦把下载地址改为：http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/，这里有下载统计。
<ypwong> JackYu,  type "/msg chanserv op #ubuntukylin-devel"
<JackYu> “You are not authorized to perform this operation.”
<ypwong> hmm
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, 是不是你没跟 chanserv 确认身份？
<JackYu> 怎么确认啊
<ypwong> you need /msg NickServ identify <password>
<JackYu> 我试试
<smartboyhw> ypwong, that's to confirm with NickServ:P
<ypwong> s/chan/nick :)
<ypwong> :P :P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, :P
<ypwong> JackYu, 给你 op 了，可以改 topic
* JackYu changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Beta1发布 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/saucy/alpha-2/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
* JackYu changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Beta1发布 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/saucy/alpha-2/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you said that you will use the ubuntukylin.com/download link?
* JackYu changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Beta1发布 - http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<JackYu> OK，改好了。
* JackYu changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Beta1发布 - http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yes
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I do wonder: Will you become an Ubuntu member one day?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, what's problem?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, just wondering?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yes:).
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you can surely apply now
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks. I'm still learning... But I will try soon:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, how about you?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I'm already one -.-
<JackYu> smartboyhw, great! when did you get it? sorry, I miss this wonderful news.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, before UbuntuKylin had it's first release:P
<smartboyhw> 20/2/2013
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 刚才看错了。。。以为你说的是Ubuntu Developer
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ah
<smartboyhw> well, soon
<smartboyhw> (for Kubuntu dev)
<JackYu> :)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, probably this month you can expect
<JackYu> OK, I will apply Ubuntu member first.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, wait for your good news.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, Ubuntu Member first:)
<smartboyhw> Should fit your time, it's the 3rd Wednesday of every month, 20:00 CST
<JackYu> sure. I will apply this month.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<JackYu> thanks.
<smartboyhw> And get me + ypwong to write testimonials for you:P
<maclin> smartboyhw, I have updated ubuntukylin-manual-tests to launchpad and proposed a merge request. But it report conflicts under review. How to resolve the conflicts?
<smartboyhw> maclin, bzr pull in your branch
<smartboyhw> Then bzr commit and re-push to the merging branch
<maclin> ok, tks, let me have a try:)
<maclin> smartboyhw, I re-push as your suggestion. The conflicts does not change...Should I re-propose a merge request?
<smartboyhw> maclin, huh?
<maclin> this is my merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-quality/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntukylin-manual-tests/+merge/184004
<smartboyhw> That's weird
<maclin> there is a conflict about "testcases/image/1514_Ubuntu Kylin Music Lens", in fact I delete the "packages/1903_Ubuntu Kylin Music Lens" and add a new file "packages/1903_UbuntuKylin DashLensScope Tests".
<smartboyhw> maclin, hmm?
<smartboyhw> Weird
<smartboyhw> maclin, maybe just delete the branch and try again?:P
<maclin> yes, so weird. I delete the branch and re-branch, it make no sense. Is it needed to branch from the former version and try again?
<smartboyhw> maclin, yes
<maclin> smartboyhw, I have done it. But the conflicts still exist. should I bzr merge or re-propose a new merge?
<lenky> FJKong，小企鹅皮肤已经做了简单的支持了
<FJKong> lenky: good
<lenky> 功能是实现了，但是可能代码很搓，因为qt我也不熟悉，先想着把功能实现了，至于是不是正规路径实现了，我也不知道。反正当前是一边查，一边弄，后续再改吧。
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel/commit/19e66ce29d52c8023ef2416538aa476481ee157c
<FJKong> 好的
<happyaron> ypwong: jzheng ubuntukylin-wallpapers hits binary NEW
<ypwong> nice
<ypwong> thx
<jzheng> happyaron, nice
<happyaron> it is said a gsettings key is involved in selecting default wall paper
<smartboyhw> macre-propose is OK
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-08
<happyaron> JackYu: 壁纸已经可以 apt-get install 了
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的，谢谢！
<JackYu> Beta final就默认加进UK。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, congrats
<happyaron> thanks
<happyaron> JackYu: 据说默认壁纸是通过gsettings设置的
<happyaron> JackYu: 所以找一下是哪个key应该就行。
<JackYu> happyaron, OK, 那明天我们查查。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-01
<gansteed> 主设备号、次设备号定义在哪个头文件里？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-03
<shijing> @ypwong & jzheng  请看一下这个bug 1364771 可能和硬件有关系
<JackYu> ypwong, bug #1325801
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in casper (Ubuntu) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<JackYu> #1362141
<JackYu> bug #1362141
<ubot5> bug 1362141 in Ubuntu "panel at the top missing, clicking on launcher does not have any response" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362141
<JackYu> bug #1364206
<ubot5> bug 1364206 in Ubuntu Kylin "Update UK1410 alpha2, the system could not login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364206
<JackYu> bug #1336114
<ubot5> bug 1336114 in Ubuntu Kylin "As far as i know, wubi.exe in the iso image isn't used to install. Lots of freshmen still use it .why not remove it ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336114
<JackYu> bug #1330416
<ubot5> bug 1330416 in Ubuntu Kylin "欢迎界面语言默认不是简体中文" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330416
<ypwong> JackYu, can you hear us?
<JackYu> no...
<ypwong> JackYu, let me redial
<JackYu> bug #1330398
<ubot5> bug 1330398 in Unity Control Center "In 'system settings',the 'appearance' could not display the picture in the photo directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330398
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, uksc 那个图片问题搞定了吗
<JackYu> ypwong, 正在搞，通过ftp服务器下载的方式
<JackYu> 本地测试可以了，ftp服务器还有些问题，争取明天搞定
<ypwong> JackYu, 会是0.3.5?
<JackYu> ypwong, 这次直接到1.0.0啦。。。
<ypwong> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-04
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, please help to upload qimpanel: bug #1365288
<ubot5> bug 1365288 in fcitx-qimpanel "[FFe] Upgrade to fcitx-qimpanel to 1.0.0 in Utopic" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365288
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-05
<JackYu> happyaron, hi?
<penghuan> 不在吧，名字是灰的
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-01
<ypwong> jackyu, we need to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/1422290
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422290 in unzip (Ubuntu) "Default charsets handling for Windows archives in CJKV+th locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<ypwong> jackyu, we have to update https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/ubuntu-kylin-for-wily
<jackyu> OK
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-09-06
<Yupy> Hi guys, is there a way that I can install YHKylin from an USB Stick?
